# Stealth Patriot LSV 4X4 Electric Utility Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $9,500.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Monday Apr-11-2011 13:32:48 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $9,800.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

